# What an Isshinryu day!!!!



## scottie (Jul 31, 2011)

07-27-2011 was five years since my Sho-Dan Promotion in Isshinryu and today was a perfect way to end the week. I can't sleep because I am still so star struck. First and foremost let me start by saying I was very glad to be able to meet our very own MT Grand Master Bill Mattox at the Isshinryu Hall of Fame tournament (before he gives a story about how he fought let me say for him GREAT!!!). 
I was not planning on competing because of money issues. At the last minute I decided to fight and barely made it to my ring in time, the penalty for my tardiness was the first fight. I won my division and almost the Grands in fighting. Great Tournament,
The best part of the day was not the fact that I never had a point scored on me till the grands, but it was meeting the names of Isshinryu. (I train under a 10th Dan Long Lineage and a 7th Dan Long's, Harrell's, and Mitchum's Lineages. So I am not Rank Struck very easily) I spoke with Tokumura Kensho Sensei, number one Okinawan student of Master Shimabuku (Founder of Isshinryu); for about 20 minutes. He told me stories of Okinawa and more.... I had lunch with Tom Lewis (a first generation student and the coolest guy I have met in a very long time) and 3 of the top ranking guys in the UIKA (one was my Sensei) Oh and did I mention that it was at the home of GRAND MASTER MITCHUM (top American Student of Master Shimabuku) 
So the Tournament was amazing, but the history and fellowship was twenty times better. It is after 1 am so excuse the spelling and grammar mistakes. great day perhaps the best Karate day of my life. great time. Also nice to meet you Mr. Bill


----------



## Victor Smith (Jul 31, 2011)

Scottie,

You did have a great day!  Congratulations!


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 31, 2011)

By the way -- it looks like you also had the chance to meet Karl Hovey, among some of the others in your photo.


----------



## scottie (Aug 1, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> By the way -- it looks like you also had the chance to meet Karl Hovey, among some of the others in your photo.


I met Karl Hovey at his King George Tournament when he was a member of the USIKA. He was my judge and DQed for drawing blood to a guys lip with an Isshinryu uppercut. Later that day he did a sword demo and cut the guy slightly. He went to lunch with us after the Tournament and told me that I could DQ him for drawing blood also and laughed. Then he said that was one of the few Isshinryu techniques that he saw that day. laughed and said see Isshinryu works huh. He was very funny.


----------



## tayl0124 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am curious,  did you also meet my Sensei, Mr Holt??  He traveled from Michigan to the IHOF with his Sensei Kensho Tokumura.  Sensei Holt has been greatly influenced by Harril Sensei, and is now studing under Sensei Tokumura.  I am actually going to Harril's Dojo this Thursday for the annual Carson Seminar.

-Shawn Taylor
Saint Paul, MN


----------



## Buka (Aug 10, 2011)

Days like that make all the training worthwhile. Good for you, brother.


----------



## scottie (Aug 15, 2011)

I saw two guys there with him but we did not speak to one another.


----------



## tayl0124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sensei Holt would have been a big(built) black man, I am guessing that it could have been him, the other may have been a man by the name of Jeff Perkins.  Either way, sounds like you had an awesome day.  I hope to meet Tokumura someday in the future.


----------

